# Safari Crashes on Startup



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Everytime I open Safari it crashes and gives me this error. I have no idea what is wrong with it and Apple says I have to reinstall the OS. Any chance someone can help me fix this issue without reinstalling the OS???

Mac OS X 10.7.4
Safari 5.1.1 - This used to be 5.1.6 but I followed instructions to completely remove Safari and reinstall it via terminal. BUT, I can't install any versions after 5.1.1 because it says there is a newer version installed.

Any ideas?


```
Process:         Safari [880]
Path:            /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
Identifier:      com.apple.Safari
Version:         5.1.1 (7534.51.22)
Build Info:      WebBrowser-7534051022000000~5
Code Type:       X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [240]

Date/Time:       2012-08-07 16:43:26.551 -0700
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.7.4 (11E2068)
Report Version:  9

Interval Since Last Report:          42383 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           26
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  9 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   4
Anonymous UUID:                      62C6E7D6-18BC-43C9-9947-7BC34CFBF80C

Crashed Thread:  0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type:  EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000

Application Specific Information:
objc[880]: garbage collection is OFF
*** Terminating app due to uncaught exception 'NSInternalInconsistencyException', reason: 'Invalid parameter not satisfying: (index >= 0) && (index < [_itemArray count])'
*** First throw call stack:
(
    0   CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff8f1d4f56 __exceptionPreprocess + 198
    1   libobjc.A.dylib                     0x00007fff928a3dee objc_exception_throw + 43
    2   CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff8f1d4d8a +[NSException raise:format:arguments:] + 106
    3   Foundation                          0x00007fff8cecf71f -[NSAssertionHandler handleFailureInMethod:object:file:lineNumber:description:] + 169
    4   AppKit                              0x00007fff88c4bcdf -[NSMenu itemAtIndex:] + 165
    5   AppKit                              0x00007fff88c4be38 -[NSMenu removeItemAtIndex:] + 63
    6   Safari                              0x0000000108ba2c2e -[AppController awakeFromNib] + 387
    7   CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff8f1cbfb1 -[NSObject performSelector:] + 49
    8   CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff8f1cbf32 -[NSSet makeObjectsPerformSelector:] + 274
    9   AppKit                              0x00007fff88c339ff -[NSIBObjectData nibInstantiateWithOwner:topLevelObjects:] + 1245
    10  AppKit                              0x00007fff88c29f73 loadNib + 322
    11  AppKit                              0x00007fff88c29470 +[NSBundle(NSNibLoading) _loadNibFile:nameTable:withZone:ownerBundle:] + 217
    12  AppKit                              0x00007fff88c2938b +[NSBundle(NSNibLoading) loadNibFile:externalNameTable:withZone:] + 141
    13  AppKit                              0x00007fff88c292ce +[NSBundle(NSNibLoading) loadNibNamed:owner:] + 364
    14  AppKit                              0x00007fff88e9a06f NSApplicationMain + 398
    15  Safari                              0x0000000108da5806 SafariMain + 166
    16  Safari                              0x0000000108b90f24 Safari + 3876
)
 
terminate called throwing an exception
abort() called

Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff8c0b5ce2 __pthread_kill + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff901fd7d2 pthread_kill + 95
2   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff901eea7a abort + 143
3   libc++abi.dylib                   0x00007fff91dd67bc abort_message + 214
4   libc++abi.dylib                   0x00007fff91dd3fcf default_terminate() + 28
5   libobjc.A.dylib                   0x00007fff928a4249 _objc_terminate + 94
6   libc++abi.dylib                   0x00007fff91dd4001 safe_handler_caller(void (*)()) + 11
7   libc++abi.dylib                   0x00007fff91dd405c std::terminate() + 16
8   libc++abi.dylib                   0x00007fff91dd5152 __cxa_throw + 114
9   libobjc.A.dylib                   0x00007fff928a3f0a objc_exception_throw + 327
10  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff8f1d4d8a +[NSException raise:format:arguments:] + 106
11  com.apple.Foundation              0x00007fff8cecf71f -[NSAssertionHandler handleFailureInMethod:object:file:lineNumber:description:] + 169
12  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff88c4bcdf -[NSMenu itemAtIndex:] + 165
13  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff88c4be38 -[NSMenu removeItemAtIndex:] + 63
14  com.apple.Safari.framework        0x0000000108ba2c2e -[AppController awakeFromNib] + 387
15  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff8f1cbfb1 -[NSObject performSelector:] + 49
16  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff8f1cbf32 -[NSSet makeObjectsPerformSelector:] + 274
17  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff88c339ff -[NSIBObjectData nibInstantiateWithOwner:topLevelObjects:] + 1245
18  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff88c29f73 loadNib + 322
19  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff88c29470 +[NSBundle(NSNibLoading) _loadNibFile:nameTable:withZone:ownerBundle:] + 217
20  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff88c2938b +[NSBundle(NSNibLoading) loadNibFile:externalNameTable:withZone:] + 141
21  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff88c292ce +[NSBundle(NSNibLoading) loadNibNamed:owner:] + 364
22  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff88e9a06f NSApplicationMain + 398
23  com.apple.Safari.framework        0x0000000108da5806 SafariMain + 166
24  com.apple.Safari                  0x0000000108b90f24 0x108b90000 + 3876

Thread 1:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff8c0b67e6 kevent + 10
1   libdispatch.dylib                 0x00007fff9005678a _dispatch_mgr_invoke + 923
2   libdispatch.dylib                 0x00007fff9005531a _dispatch_mgr_thread + 54

Thread 2:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.WebKit.ProcessLauncher
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff8c0b5b3e __posix_spawn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff901d5c70 posix_spawn + 238
2   com.apple.WebKit2                 0x000000010990bc9d WebKit::ProcessLauncher::launchProcess() + 1727
3   com.apple.WebKit2                 0x0000000109a16ec6 WorkQueue::executeFunction(void*) + 88
4   libdispatch.dylib                 0x00007fff900562d6 _dispatch_queue_drain + 264
5   libdispatch.dylib                 0x00007fff90056132 _dispatch_queue_invoke + 54
6   libdispatch.dylib                 0x00007fff9005592c _dispatch_worker_thread2 + 198
7   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff901fd3da _pthread_wqthread + 316
8   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff901feb85 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 3:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.CFURLCACHE_work_queue
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff8c0b6a8e pread + 10
1   libsqlite3.dylib                  0x00007fff8ed65ce5 unixRead + 69
2   libsqlite3.dylib                  0x00007fff8ed61c33 sqlite3BtreeOpen + 2195
3   libsqlite3.dylib                  0x00007fff8ed5dfc6 openDatabase + 1430
4   com.apple.CFNetwork               0x00007fff88ab44bd __CFURLCache::OpenDatabase() + 63
5   com.apple.CFNetwork               0x00007fff88ab4040 ProcessCacheTasks(__CFURLCache*, bool) + 265
6   com.apple.CFNetwork               0x00007fff88ab3a72 _ZL24_CFURLCacheTimerCallbackPv + 662
7   libdispatch.dylib                 0x00007fff90054a86 _dispatch_call_block_and_release + 18
8   libdispatch.dylib                 0x00007fff900562d6 _dispatch_queue_drain + 264
9   libdispatch.dylib                 0x00007fff90056132 _dispatch_queue_invoke + 54
10  libdispatch.dylib                 0x00007fff9005592c _dispatch_worker_thread2 + 198
11  libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff901fd3da _pthread_wqthread + 316
12  libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff901feb85 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 4:: WebCore: IconDatabase
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff8c0b6a8e pread + 10
1   libsqlite3.dylib                  0x00007fff8ed65ce5 unixRead + 69
2   libsqlite3.dylib                  0x00007fff8ed874f6 readDbPage + 102
3   libsqlite3.dylib                  0x00007fff8ed85c9b sqlite3PagerAcquire + 315
4   libsqlite3.dylib                  0x00007fff8edb4872 moveToChild + 146
5   libsqlite3.dylib                  0x00007fff8edb6a6d sqlite3BtreeNext + 349
6   libsqlite3.dylib                  0x00007fff8edaf909 sqlite3VdbeExec + 41561
7   libsqlite3.dylib                  0x00007fff8eda4a5b sqlite3_step + 1883
8   com.apple.WebCore                 0x0000000109c42eff WebCore::SQLiteStatement::step() + 63
9   com.apple.WebCore                 0x0000000109c436cc WebCore::IconDatabase::performURLImport() + 908
10  com.apple.WebCore                 0x0000000109c41d3b WebCore::IconDatabase::iconDatabaseSyncThread() + 475
11  com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010958411f _ZN3WTFL19wtfThreadEntryPointEPv + 15
12  libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff901fb8bf _pthread_start + 335
13  libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff901feb75 thread_start + 13

Thread 5:: CoreAnimation render server
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff8c0b467a mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff8c0b3d71 mach_msg + 73
2   com.apple.QuartzCore              0x00007fff9137ddf5 CA::Render::Server::server_thread(void*) + 184
3   com.apple.QuartzCore              0x00007fff9137dd35 thread_fun + 24
4   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff901fb8bf _pthread_start + 335
5   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff901feb75 thread_start + 13

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (64-bit):
  rax: 0x0000000000000000  rbx: 0x0000000000000006  rcx: 0x00007fff6878e418  rdx: 0x0000000000000000
  rdi: 0x000000000000060b  rsi: 0x0000000000000006  rbp: 0x00007fff6878e440  rsp: 0x00007fff6878e418
   r8: 0x00007fff78eabfb8   r9: 0x00007fff6878dea8  r10: 0x00007fff8c0b5d0a  r11: 0xffffff80002dad60
  r12: 0x00007fc1fac31130  r13: 0x0000000000000003  r14: 0x00007fff78eae960  r15: 0x00007fff6878e590
  rip: 0x00007fff8c0b5ce2  rfl: 0x0000000000000246  cr2: 0x000000010c7cf000
Logical CPU: 0

Binary Images:
       0x108b90000 -        0x108b90fff  com.apple.Safari (5.1.1 - 7534.51.22) <F5B40D97-E22B-33F0-87EC-016869F33C47> /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
       0x108b96000 -        0x109030ff7  com.apple.Safari.framework (7536 - 7536.25) <C95F0D4E-6984-3D2F-B0BA-5D12A164EAC8> /System/Library/StagedFrameworks/Safari/Safari.framework/Safari
       0x109351000 -        0x1095e0fff  com.apple.JavaScriptCore (7536 - 7536.24) <C613502E-BC98-3269-A25C-4BDB2D87590B> /System/Library/StagedFrameworks/Safari/JavaScriptCore.framework/JavaScriptCore
       0x109690000 -        0x109812ff7  com.apple.WebKit (7536 - 7536.25) <8D171955-A1CA-31AA-B701-B9D4F760B10B> /System/Library/StagedFrameworks/Safari/WebKit.framework/WebKit
       0x109903000 -        0x109adcfff  com.apple.WebKit2 (7536 - 7536.25) <15991DAF-D0C9-3D65-A96B-AF7428ADCC4E> /System/Library/StagedFrameworks/Safari/WebKit2.framework/WebKit2
       0x109c3e000 -        0x10abe3ff7  com.apple.WebCore (7536 - 7536.24) <F2C26660-05D7-34A7-9158-9C3D21BEB32F> /System/Library/StagedFrameworks/Safari/WebCore.framework/WebCore
    0x7fff68790000 -     0x7fff687c4baf  dyld (195.6 - ???) <C58DAD8A-4B00-3676-8637-93D6FDE73147> /usr/lib/dyld
    0x7fff87ae7000 -     0x7fff87b0ffff  com.apple.PerformanceAnalysis (1.11 - 11) <8D4C6382-DD92-37A2-BCFC-E89951320848> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PerformanceAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/PerformanceAnalysis
    0x7fff87ba4000 -     0x7fff87be4fe7  libGLImage.dylib (??? - ???) <0B7DAB2B-F1C6-39C7-B864-61EF683B6656> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
    0x7fff87be5000 -     0x7fff87becff7  com.apple.CommerceCore (1.0 - 17) <95285481-4162-308B-85E9-E0A47D4F3766> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommerceKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommerceCore.framework/Versions/A/CommerceCore
    0x7fff882e2000 -     0x7fff8830ffe7  libSystem.B.dylib (159.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <1984E3E7-8A90-338F-93F1-6EB44C212C9C> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
    0x7fff88310000 -     0x7fff88312fff  com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent (2.0 - 1) <3087AE86-B57F-3D39-9885-C93DC6FD5163> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
    0x7fff88313000 -     0x7fff88313fff  com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib (3.7 - vecLib 3.7) <4F7416F1-A069-3A39-B5F1-008279F6B819> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
    0x7fff88314000 -     0x7fff883f8fff  com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices (478.46 - 478.46) <D9E54312-7FB1-34BC-8907-57E3C267F5C8> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
    0x7fff883f9000 -     0x7fff8844bff7  libGLU.dylib (??? - ???) <DB906997-0F70-3469-BA0E-2F1DDBEAD8D5> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
    0x7fff8844c000 -     0x7fff8845fff7  libCRFSuite.dylib (??? - ???) <322486D1-359C-3059-BF53-D4B038621E18> /usr/lib/libCRFSuite.dylib
    0x7fff887d8000 -     0x7fff8880dfff  com.apple.securityinterface (5.0 - 55022.4) <63371915-795C-3B1D-B413-6F7B6FEA00D0> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityInterface.framework/Versions/A/SecurityInterface
    0x7fff88842000 -     0x7fff88846fff  libdyld.dylib (195.6.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <FFC59565-64BD-3B37-90A4-E2C3A422CFC1> /usr/lib/system/libdyld.dylib
    0x7fff88847000 -     0x7fff88882fff  libsystem_info.dylib (??? - ???) <35F90252-2AE1-32C5-8D34-782C614D9639> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_info.dylib
    0x7fff88883000 -     0x7fff88895ff7  libz.1.dylib (1.2.5 - compatibility 1.0.0) <30CBEF15-4978-3DED-8629-7109880A19D4> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
    0x7fff88896000 -     0x7fff889a2fff  libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib (44.0.0 - compatibility 0.9.8) <557A7749-70EE-3ADF-BC3E-0A5E7DDCD8C1> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
    0x7fff889fb000 -     0x7fff88a5bfff  libvDSP.dylib (325.4.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <1E3EEDA7-1DC6-3593-9DED-0BAFA0972A76> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
    0x7fff88a5c000 -     0x7fff88a6bfff  com.apple.opengl (1.8.0 - 1.8.0) <BDB92E98-DAAA-303E-8406-1ED868C2480C> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
    0x7fff88a6c000 -     0x7fff88aabfff  com.apple.AE (527.7 - 527.7) <9B3F7EC2-EDE2-3123-BAA5-C36A09BA038E> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
    0x7fff88ab1000 -     0x7fff88c18fff  com.apple.CFNetwork (520.4.3 - 520.4.3) <31D7A595-375E-341A-8E97-21E73CC62E4A> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
    0x7fff88c19000 -     0x7fff8981fff7  com.apple.AppKit (6.7.3 - 1138.47) <29585604-7CFC-3DFC-8C87-142B69502575> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
    0x7fff89820000 -     0x7fff89837fff  com.apple.MultitouchSupport.framework (231.4 - 231.4) <10A978D1-8781-33F0-BE45-60C9171F7278> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
    0x7fff8983a000 -     0x7fff8983afff  com.apple.Carbon (153 - 153) <51D75B5A-3F04-32C9-BBA4-A96AF6E3FDFA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
    0x7fff8983b000 -     0x7fff89887ff7  com.apple.SystemConfiguration (1.11.3 - 1.11) <0A7F1982-B4EA-3424-A0C7-FE46C6224F03> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
    0x7fff89888000 -     0x7fff8991eff7  libvMisc.dylib (325.4.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <C06C0706-3462-3F24-A8BE-4DA8076DE59F> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
    0x7fff89a08000 -     0x7fff89a08fff  com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit (1.7.2 - 1.7.2) <04C10813-CCE5-3333-8C72-E8E35E417B3B> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
    0x7fff89a09000 -     0x7fff89a57fff  libauto.dylib (??? - ???) <D8AC8458-DDD0-3939-8B96-B6CED81613EF> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
    0x7fff89a58000 -     0x7fff89a58fff  com.apple.ApplicationServices (41 - 41) <E23F1CED-C0FB-35A8-9657-484C5E6A32AE> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
    0x7fff89a59000 -     0x7fff89a60fff  libGFXShared.dylib (??? - ???) <79204FCB-A2F0-3994-999A-F3F0DC36AA64> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
    0x7fff89b27000 -     0x7fff89b28fff  libunc.dylib (24.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <0482C762-746D-37EB-A8C9-E1048CF70462> /usr/lib/system/libunc.dylib
    0x7fff89b29000 -     0x7fff89d53fe7  com.apple.CoreData (104.1 - 358.14) <1C100A86-EEDF-352E-8BC0-DFE82FF92362> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
    0x7fff89d54000 -     0x7fff89d54fff  com.apple.CoreServices (53 - 53) <97E086D0-20B4-3BB4-BEE2-04EE5700D55B> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
    0x7fff89e50000 -     0x7fff8a359ff7  com.apple.RawCamera.bundle (3.14.0 - 646) <75A96BFC-1832-808B-F430-C4C9379C5A98> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
    0x7fff8acdb000 -     0x7fff8acdefff  com.apple.help (1.3.2 - 42) <416BA8D2-9A2F-3F07-9E6B-E1231A92AAC0> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
    0x7fff8acdf000 -     0x7fff8b2c3fff  libBLAS.dylib (??? - ???) <09028536-1215-324C-B7BD-384CF5DBC5D0> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
    0x7fff8b2c4000 -     0x7fff8b2fefe7  com.apple.DebugSymbols (2.1 - 87) <ED2B177C-4146-3715-91DF-D99A8ED5449A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DebugSymbols.framework/Versions/A/DebugSymbols
    0x7fff8b2ff000 -     0x7fff8b300ff7  libremovefile.dylib (21.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <8901B7EE-6CA0-31F3-BBFE-BB71C90B1E49> /usr/lib/system/libremovefile.dylib
    0x7fff8b301000 -     0x7fff8b320fff  libresolv.9.dylib (46.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <0635C52D-DD53-3721-A488-4C6E95607A74> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
    0x7fff8b4bd000 -     0x7fff8b7d9fff  com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore (960.24 - 960.24) <CDCB53C0-D212-3485-A594-DDE33AAC5AF0> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
    0x7fff8b7ef000 -     0x7fff8b907fff  com.apple.DesktopServices (1.6.4 - 1.6.4) <E1A724B2-0DCD-338B-86E2-76AB498DBA2E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
    0x7fff8b94f000 -     0x7fff8b991fff  com.apple.corelocation (330.12 - 330.12) <61E65321-958C-3E89-9F02-05BD2B7D898D> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreLocation.framework/Versions/A/CoreLocation
    0x7fff8b992000 -     0x7fff8b994fff  libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib (??? - ???) <982F1ED4-3CBB-3161-8BEA-8A980C27FCC1> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib
    0x7fff8b995000 -     0x7fff8ba37fff  com.apple.securityfoundation (5.0 - 55116) <1E062087-A9B1-3E38-8133-E9D282EA34B0> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
    0x7fff8ba4b000 -     0x7fff8bac6ff7  com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore (7.1 - 366.3) <51681D6E-62D3-3B7D-9981-D3FC3568BAB6> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
    0x7fff8bb3e000 -     0x7fff8bb92fff  libFontRegistry.dylib (??? - ???) <2CCED595-0992-3A04-A8E8-887429652789> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
    0x7fff8bb93000 -     0x7fff8bba0fff  com.apple.CrashReporterSupport (10.7.4 - 352) <C806C4A3-25FE-3D62-BFF4-0DB41589CF83> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CrashReporterSupport.framework/Versions/A/CrashReporterSupport
    0x7fff8bba1000 -     0x7fff8bba8fff  libcopyfile.dylib (85.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <65602684-33B1-32DE-802B-050CE07659AC> /usr/lib/system/libcopyfile.dylib
    0x7fff8bc56000 -     0x7fff8c083fff  libLAPACK.dylib (??? - ???) <C7456566-4B04-3971-8D62-DE0DEBE811B7> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
    0x7fff8c084000 -     0x7fff8c08dff7  libsystem_notify.dylib (80.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <A4D651E3-D1C6-3934-AD49-7A104FD14596> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_notify.dylib
    0x7fff8c09d000 -     0x7fff8c09eff7  libsystem_blocks.dylib (53.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <8BCA214A-8992-34B2-A8B9-B74DEACA1869> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_blocks.dylib
    0x7fff8c09f000 -     0x7fff8c0bffff  libsystem_kernel.dylib (1699.28.13 - compatibility 1.0.0) <56BB7D0C-110A-3445-8EC1-063075F6CAE8> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_kernel.dylib
    0x7fff8c140000 -     0x7fff8c1b3fff  libstdc++.6.dylib (52.0.0 - compatibility 7.0.0) <6BDD43E4-A4B1-379E-9ED5-8C713653DFF2> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
    0x7fff8c1fd000 -     0x7fff8c20aff7  libbz2.1.0.dylib (1.0.5 - compatibility 1.0.0) <DFAB8CA8-CC9D-3F58-8C12-CE120442AACD> /usr/lib/libbz2.1.0.dylib
    0x7fff8c23b000 -     0x7fff8c25bfff  libPng.dylib (??? - ???) <F4D84592-C450-3076-88E9-8E6517C7EF33> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
    0x7fff8c2de000 -     0x7fff8c304fff  com.apple.framework.familycontrols (3.0 - 300) <84E55A2E-643E-36E9-AFD8-CED667AF6B8E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
    0x7fff8c305000 -     0x7fff8c346fff  com.apple.QD (3.40 - ???) <05970F98-B752-37AF-B577-2B940DF020A1> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
    0x7fff8c347000 -     0x7fff8c3a2ff7  com.apple.opencl (2.0.16 - 2.0.16) <CC0B3317-B833-3F66-BC6C-B4FFDBBAAF3D> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
    0x7fff8c435000 -     0x7fff8c43dfff  libsystem_dnssd.dylib (??? - ???) <8A0F6F23-53C1-34FD-B641-4C0771C71E2A> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_dnssd.dylib
    0x7fff8c442000 -     0x7fff8c6b6fff  com.apple.CoreImage (7.98 - 1.0.1) <1E7BFFE3-4A46-317F-A1C0-A6FE040DE908> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreImage.framework/Versions/A/CoreImage
    0x7fff8c796000 -     0x7fff8c81bff7  com.apple.Heimdal (2.2 - 2.0) <A9FC8FF4-8D02-3D91-B409-AF19B72AEFDE> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Heimdal.framework/Versions/A/Heimdal
    0x7fff8c81c000 -     0x7fff8c840fff  com.apple.Kerberos (1.0 - 1) <5A114BAB-19C7-30B1-B9FB-F40019499734> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
    0x7fff8c841000 -     0x7fff8c899fff  libTIFF.dylib (??? - ???) <A0FF68DE-2935-30E7-B61C-4D9D70E14AD0> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
    0x7fff8c9dd000 -     0x7fff8ca01fff  com.apple.RemoteViewServices (1.4 - 44.1) <EA3837DF-A3A3-37FF-AE11-D50048D5F21A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/RemoteViewServices.framework/Versions/A/RemoteViewServices
    0x7fff8cd27000 -     0x7fff8cd2cfff  libGIF.dylib (??? - ???) <8763F67F-A881-30B6-B20E-D395B4D9FD58> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
    0x7fff8cd2d000 -     0x7fff8cd2ffff  libquarantine.dylib (36.6.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <0EBF714B-4B69-3E1F-9A7D-6BBC2AACB310> /usr/lib/system/libquarantine.dylib
    0x7fff8cd3a000 -     0x7fff8cd6dff7  com.apple.GSS (2.2 - 2.0) <971395D0-B9D0-3FDE-B23F-6F9D0A2FB95F> /System/Library/Frameworks/GSS.framework/Versions/A/GSS
    0x7fff8cd7c000 -     0x7fff8cda7ff7  libxslt.1.dylib (3.24.0 - compatibility 3.0.0) <E71220D3-8015-38EC-B97D-7FDB383C2BDC> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
    0x7fff8cdfd000 -     0x7fff8ce03ff7  libunwind.dylib (30.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <1E9C6C8C-CBE8-3F4B-A5B5-E03E3AB53231> /usr/lib/system/libunwind.dylib
    0x7fff8ce04000 -     0x7fff8d11dfff  com.apple.Foundation (6.7.2 - 833.25) <F6584E06-7C8F-3422-AF84-3AA58EC67935> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
    0x7fff8d22f000 -     0x7fff8d55bff7  com.apple.HIToolbox (1.9 - ???) <24A440C1-0991-305D-A196-E84A7A6E4315> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
    0x7fff8d55c000 -     0x7fff8d56bfff  libxar.1.dylib (??? - ???) <58B07AA0-BC12-36E3-94FC-C252719A1BDF> /usr/lib/libxar.1.dylib
    0x7fff8d56c000 -     0x7fff8d64bff7  com.apple.ImageIO.framework (3.1.2 - 3.1.2) <CDA0CC54-1442-3467-91D6-44456BD93733> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
    0x7fff8d669000 -     0x7fff8d66dfff  libmathCommon.A.dylib (2026.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <FF83AFF7-42B2-306E-90AF-D539C51A4542> /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
    0x7fff8d66e000 -     0x7fff8d67dfff  libxar-nossl.dylib (??? - ???) <518C0791-AB8D-3E8A-BB40-D4F312704FE2> /usr/lib/libxar-nossl.dylib
    0x7fff8d67e000 -     0x7fff8d67efff  com.apple.Cocoa (6.6 - ???) <9E3D4787-A2CE-38E0-BEF8-E5DA63B6E6A1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
    0x7fff8d719000 -     0x7fff8d736ff7  com.apple.openscripting (1.3.3 - ???) <F5E34F54-CE85-334B-8F25-53581D43960C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
    0x7fff8d737000 -     0x7fff8d7feff7  com.apple.ColorSync (4.7.4 - 4.7.4) <F00820E4-7753-3F41-8D3D-95CD6F174886> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
    0x7fff8d80e000 -     0x7fff8d80efff  com.apple.Accelerate (1.7 - Accelerate 1.7) <A42ACCF8-7C09-3891-B2B3-F6048A650BA2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
    0x7fff8d80f000 -     0x7fff8d815fff  libmacho.dylib (800.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <548BAEB6-8C4C-3B0F-AB0C-7E1C960BCAB5> /usr/lib/system/libmacho.dylib
    0x7fff8da87000 -     0x7fff8da8cfff  libpam.2.dylib (3.0.0 - compatibility 3.0.0) <D952F17B-200A-3A23-B9B2-7C1F7AC19189> /usr/lib/libpam.2.dylib
    0x7fff8da8d000 -     0x7fff8da9afff  libCSync.A.dylib (600.0.0 - compatibility 64.0.0) <AFE3A9F0-70ED-3E50-AEA4-B4D822E7196B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
    0x7fff8da9b000 -     0x7fff8db90fff  libiconv.2.dylib (7.0.0 - compatibility 7.0.0) <5C40E880-0706-378F-B864-3C2BD922D926> /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
    0x7fff8db95000 -     0x7fff8dbb2fff  libxpc.dylib (77.19.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <9F57891B-D7EF-3050-BEDD-21E7C6668248> /usr/lib/system/libxpc.dylib
    0x7fff8dbcd000 -     0x7fff8dd03fff  com.apple.vImage (5.1 - 5.1) <A08B7582-67BC-3EED-813A-4833645964A7> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
    0x7fff8dd0b000 -     0x7fff8dd22fff  com.apple.CFOpenDirectory (10.7 - 146) <BBB7C97E-7B46-3286-9128-32B5D16B5CBE> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
    0x7fff8df81000 -     0x7fff8dfd5ff7  com.apple.ScalableUserInterface (1.0 - 1) <EB468227-3203-38C9-A5BC-E28576D507CF> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ScalableUserInterface.framework/Versions/A/ScalableUserInterface
    0x7fff8e002000 -     0x7fff8e4c9fff  FaceCoreLight (1.4.7 - compatibility 1.0.0) <BDD0E1DE-CF33-3AF8-B33B-4D1574CCC19D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FaceCoreLight.framework/Versions/A/FaceCoreLight
    0x7fff8e4ca000 -     0x7fff8e4cdfff  libCoreVMClient.dylib (??? - ???) <28CB0F3F-A202-391F-8CAC-FC9A1398A962> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
    0x7fff8e4ce000 -     0x7fff8e56fff7  com.apple.LaunchServices (480.34 - 480.34) <9B640D1E-7B13-3954-8DCC-6FCD571D7860> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
    0x7fff8e570000 -     0x7fff8e5b9ff7  com.apple.framework.CoreWLAN (2.1.2 - 212.2) <F8F7E96C-C256-329B-AAEE-3F770B79EE04> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreWLAN.framework/Versions/A/CoreWLAN
    0x7fff8e5c9000 -     0x7fff8e7cbfff  libicucore.A.dylib (46.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <38CD6ED3-C8E4-3CCD-89AC-9C3198803101> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
    0x7fff8e812000 -     0x7fff8e874ff7  com.apple.Symbolication (1.3 - 91) <0945ACAF-AA0A-3D01-9960-72B51722EC1F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Symbolication.framework/Versions/A/Symbolication
    0x7fff8e888000 -     0x7fff8e88bfff  libRadiance.dylib (??? - ???) <CD89D70D-F177-3BAE-8A26-644EA7D5E28E> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
    0x7fff8e88c000 -     0x7fff8e8b5ff7  com.apple.framework.Apple80211 (7.3 - 730.5) <805F4247-15D3-3723-8A5A-A52DB6BF8E4C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Apple80211.framework/Versions/A/Apple80211
    0x7fff8e911000 -     0x7fff8e91fff7  libkxld.dylib (??? - ???) <53900DB8-8499-3C2A-852F-D56F67ED8EE0> /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
    0x7fff8ed47000 -     0x7fff8ed5cfff  com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework (4.0.74 - 4.0.74) <4DD43F2F-7688-3028-868C-4E2876AFBF21> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
    0x7fff8ed5d000 -     0x7fff8ee64fe7  libsqlite3.dylib (9.6.0 - compatibility 9.0.0) <EE02BB01-64C9-304D-9719-A35F5CD6D04C> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
    0x7fff8ee65000 -     0x7fff8eedbfff  com.apple.CoreSymbolication (2.2 - 73.2) <126415E3-3A35-315B-B4B7-507CDBED0D58> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreSymbolication.framework/Versions/A/CoreSymbolication
    0x7fff8ef21000 -     0x7fff8ef4afff  com.apple.CoreVideo (1.7 - 70.3) <9A9D4058-9935-3B0A-B1A6-27EB78D02249> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
    0x7fff8ef54000 -     0x7fff8efeeff7  com.apple.SearchKit (1.4.0 - 1.4.0) <C5585E08-76A0-34E0-B92C-22BA9D3E083C> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
    0x7fff8f0c9000 -     0x7fff8f0cefff  libcache.dylib (47.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <3D114C8A-AD1F-3C78-9E8C-B8F3810740E5> /usr/lib/system/libcache.dylib
    0x7fff8f131000 -     0x7fff8f305ff7  com.apple.CoreFoundation (6.7.2 - 635.21) <62A3402E-A4E7-391F-AD20-1EF20236CE1B> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
    0x7fff8f306000 -     0x7fff8f311fff  com.apple.CommonAuth (2.2 - 2.0) <77E6F0D0-85B6-30B5-B99C-F57104DD2EBA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommonAuth.framework/Versions/A/CommonAuth
    0x7fff8f312000 -     0x7fff8f313ff7  libsystem_sandbox.dylib (??? - ???) <96D38E74-F18F-3CCB-A20B-E8E3ADC4E166> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_sandbox.dylib
    0x7fff9004c000 -     0x7fff90052fff  com.apple.DiskArbitration (2.4.1 - 2.4.1) <22E77322-56E7-3730-9289-D8825A08408F> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
    0x7fff90053000 -     0x7fff90061fff  libdispatch.dylib (187.9.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <1D5BE322-A9B9-3BCE-8FAC-076FB07CF54A> /usr/lib/system/libdispatch.dylib
    0x7fff90062000 -     0x7fff900e5fef  com.apple.Metadata (10.7.0 - 627.33) <F5220803-FF2E-3E88-B3CE-AAB4B2A7DC77> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
    0x7fff90105000 -     0x7fff9016dff7  com.apple.audio.CoreAudio (4.0.3 - 4.0.3) <F047EFBC-D109-37AA-B12B-7542685B2E6E> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
    0x7fff901ad000 -     0x7fff9028afef  libsystem_c.dylib (763.13.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <535C622E-2C14-3DD4-98D0-EA181DF8D582> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_c.dylib
    0x7fff9028b000 -     0x7fff90390fff  libFontParser.dylib (??? - ???) <DA05BC85-D79C-3F8E-A641-3E1E63B8E842> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
    0x7fff90538000 -     0x7fff90546fff  com.apple.NetAuth (3.2 - 3.2) <B247BEAB-E3DA-3075-A2E5-BD3371AB0FA4> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/NetAuth.framework/Versions/A/NetAuth
    0x7fff90547000 -     0x7fff90830ff7  com.apple.security (7.0 - 55148.1) <19F7B16B-B974-3274-886F-B8B2FA56032F> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
    0x7fff90831000 -     0x7fff9084dff7  com.apple.GenerationalStorage (1.0 - 126.1) <509F52ED-E54B-3FEF-B3C2-759387B826E6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GenerationalStorage.framework/Versions/A/GenerationalStorage
    0x7fff90d99000 -     0x7fff90d9bff7  com.apple.print.framework.Print (7.4 - 247.3) <626C58D5-2841-3329-8C32-9F4A8353F3E7> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
    0x7fff9137b000 -     0x7fff9151bff7  com.apple.QuartzCore (1.7 - 270.5) <8F2C804B-24F5-3E41-B85D-D1AC18BDB912> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
    0x7fff9151c000 -     0x7fff91592fff  libc++.1.dylib (28.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <DA22E4D6-7F20-3BEA-9B89-2FBA735C2EE1> /usr/lib/libc++.1.dylib
    0x7fff91593000 -     0x7fff91598fff  com.apple.OpenDirectory (10.7 - 146) <7960A302-F9AC-3F72-838E-3A382032DCA6> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
    0x7fff91812000 -     0x7fff91852ff7  libcups.2.dylib (2.9.0 - compatibility 2.0.0) <BDD11BE5-A9AB-347C-AB30-FDA1C5603E68> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
    0x7fff91853000 -     0x7fff919acfff  com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox (1.7.2 - 1.7.2) <E5B0E9FC-9823-33DD-BE31-C856CF9BB451> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
    0x7fff91a19000 -     0x7fff91a44ff7  com.apple.CoreServicesInternal (113.17 - 113.17) <B1DF81C3-9C23-3BAE-9DE8-21EAFEEB97B8> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreServicesInternal.framework/Versions/A/CoreServicesInternal
    0x7fff91d5b000 -     0x7fff91d61fff  IOSurface (??? - ???) <77C6757B-D357-3E34-9424-48F962B5CC9C> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
    0x7fff91d62000 -     0x7fff91dcdff7  com.apple.framework.IOKit (2.0 - ???) <C9635026-4AD1-3C3A-BEEB-7800B589AE68> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
    0x7fff91dce000 -     0x7fff91dd9ff7  libc++abi.dylib (14.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <8FF3D766-D678-36F6-84AC-423C878E6D14> /usr/lib/libc++abi.dylib
    0x7fff91e08000 -     0x7fff91eadfff  com.apple.ink.framework (1.4 - 110) <F93B76B3-E57C-3805-B20D-03717A3F91DD> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
    0x7fff91eea000 -     0x7fff928871d7  com.apple.CoreGraphics (1.600.0 - ???) <BC7B0E07-A269-393D-9583-FE01A8CEA6D0> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
    0x7fff92888000 -     0x7fff9288bff7  com.apple.securityhi (4.0 - 1) <CA808DC8-7DCF-3B96-A6E8-C9A777C55DF9> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
    0x7fff9288d000 -     0x7fff92971ed7  libobjc.A.dylib (228.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <76082BBC-446B-3355-AED5-0DBCEE600CB2> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
    0x7fff92cdb000 -     0x7fff92cedff7  libbsm.0.dylib (??? - ???) <666E88F0-F8F3-3490-B688-2CF9418CB7E8> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
    0x7fff92cee000 -     0x7fff92cf8ff7  liblaunch.dylib (392.38.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <6ECB7F19-B384-32C1-8652-2463C1CF4815> /usr/lib/system/liblaunch.dylib
    0x7fff9318a000 -     0x7fff9318eff7  com.apple.CommonPanels (1.2.5 - 94) <CA9C910D-E406-33E7-B8EE-C86EAA62AB68> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
    0x7fff93739000 -     0x7fff9373afff  libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib (??? - ???) <3DCF577B-F126-302B-BCE2-4DB9A95B8598> /usr/lib/libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib
    0x7fff9373b000 -     0x7fff93764fff  libJPEG.dylib (??? - ???) <64D079F9-256A-323B-A837-84628B172F21> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
    0x7fff93ffb000 -     0x7fff940aeff7  com.apple.CoreText (220.20.0 - ???) <4C3E0213-2627-37D1-8550-E30A0EA6C262> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
    0x7fff940e7000 -     0x7fff940fbff7  com.apple.LangAnalysis (1.7.0 - 1.7.0) <A7C58D71-6D4A-317D-AA06-D648B1F78573> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
    0x7fff940fc000 -     0x7fff9413eff7  libcommonCrypto.dylib (55010.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <A5B9778E-11C3-3F61-B740-1F2114E967FB> /usr/lib/system/libcommonCrypto.dylib
    0x7fff94530000 -     0x7fff94560ff7  com.apple.DictionaryServices (1.2.1 - 158.2) <3107DEB8-A19E-3C51-8F2D-67CCE49FD401> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
    0x7fff94561000 -     0x7fff945a1fff  libtidy.A.dylib (??? - ???) <E500CDB9-C010-3B1A-B995-774EE64F39BE> /usr/lib/libtidy.A.dylib
    0x7fff94769000 -     0x7fff9476afff  liblangid.dylib (??? - ???) <CACBE3C3-2F7B-3EED-B50E-EDB73F473B77> /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
    0x7fff947fc000 -     0x7fff948fefff  libxml2.2.dylib (10.3.0 - compatibility 10.0.0) <AFBB22B7-07AE-3F2E-B88C-70BEEBFB8A86> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
    0x7fff948ff000 -     0x7fff9495bff7  com.apple.HIServices (1.21 - ???) <25FBDEA4-871F-3A58-A525-0E1799945522> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
    0x7fff94964000 -     0x7fff9496fff7  com.apple.speech.recognition.framework (4.0.21 - 4.0.21) <6540EAF2-E3BF-3D2E-B4C1-F106180D6F20> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
    0x7fff9497d000 -     0x7fff949edfff  com.apple.datadetectorscore (3.0 - 179.4) <D14F635D-D403-3780-85C9-91EB0CA07F8E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/Versions/A/DataDetectorsCore
    0x7fff94a0e000 -     0x7fff94b1bfff  libJP2.dylib (??? - ???) <5BE8CFA7-00C2-3BDE-BC20-5FF6DC18B415> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJP2.dylib
    0x7fff94b1c000 -     0x7fff94b21ff7  libsystem_network.dylib (??? - ???) <DD7492F9-39FB-3E73-9028-3E1027D012B9> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_network.dylib
    0x7fff94b22000 -     0x7fff94b38fff  libGL.dylib (??? - ???) <A4876AE9-DDFE-3B9A-874E-09BC29D46C39> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
    0x7fff94b54000 -     0x7fff94bd8ff7  com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS (317.11.0 - ???) <1D9CE479-5967-3AA3-9DEF-006A27E4951C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
    0x7fff94bd9000 -     0x7fff94bdefff  libcompiler_rt.dylib (6.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <98ECD5F6-E85C-32A5-98CD-8911230CB66A> /usr/lib/system/libcompiler_rt.dylib
    0x7fff94bdf000 -     0x7fff94bdffff  com.apple.vecLib (3.7 - vecLib 3.7) <F968254A-2A06-3E2A-A587-151D7A2DB55A> /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
    0x7fff94be0000 -     0x7fff94be0fff  libkeymgr.dylib (23.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <61EFED6A-A407-301E-B454-CD18314F0075> /usr/lib/system/libkeymgr.dylib
    0x7fff94bf7000 -     0x7fff94bfefff  com.apple.NetFS (4.0 - 4.0) <30AAE235-3F64-38BC-B0C9-271C8979C1C9> /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
    0x7fff94bff000 -     0x7fff94c15ff7  com.apple.ImageCapture (7.0.1 - 7.0.1) <BF4EC1CC-C998-3529-A69F-765774C66A6F> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
    0x7fff94c16000 -     0x7fff94c17fff  libdnsinfo.dylib (395.11.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <853BAAA5-270F-3FDC-B025-D448DB72E1C3> /usr/lib/system/libdnsinfo.dylib
    0x7fff94c18000 -     0x7fff94c81fff  com.apple.coreui (1.2.2 - 165.10) <F427BF39-3E01-3DC6-A63D-BFC50FE6C72E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI

External Modification Summary:
  Calls made by other processes targeting this process:
    task_for_pid: 2
    thread_create: 0
    thread_set_state: 0
  Calls made by this process:
    task_for_pid: 0
    thread_create: 0
    thread_set_state: 0
  Calls made by all processes on this machine:
    task_for_pid: 777
    thread_create: 0
    thread_set_state: 0

VM Region Summary:
ReadOnly portion of Libraries: Total=186.9M resident=81.7M(44%) swapped_out_or_unallocated=105.3M(56%)
Writable regions: Total=1.1G written=4608K(0%) resident=5828K(1%) swapped_out=0K(0%) unallocated=1.1G(99%)
 
REGION TYPE                        VIRTUAL
===========                        =======
CG shared images                      128K
CoreServices                         1752K
JS JIT generated code                   8K
JS JIT generated code (reserved)      1.0G        reserved VM address space (unallocated)
MALLOC                               63.2M
MALLOC guard page                      64K
SQLite page cache                     288K
STACK GUARD                          56.0M
Stack                                10.5M
VM_ALLOCATE                            64K
__CI_BITMAP                            80K
__DATA                               15.8M
__IMAGE                               528K
__LINKEDIT                           61.1M
__RC_CAMERAS                          248K
__TEXT                              125.9M
__UNICODE                             544K
mapped file                          24.7M
shared memory                         312K
===========                        =======
TOTAL                                 1.4G
TOTAL, minus reserved VM space      361.2M

Model: MacBookPro8,2, BootROM MBP81.0047.B27, 4 processors, Intel Core i7, 2.2 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 1.69f3
Graphics: AMD Radeon HD 6750M, AMD Radeon HD 6750M, PCIe, 1024 MB
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 3000, Intel HD Graphics 3000, Built-In, 384 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1333 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54333235533642465238432D48392020
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1333 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54333235533642465238432D48392020
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0xD6), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.106.198.19.16)
Bluetooth: Version 4.0.6f7, 2 service, 11 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Ethernet Adaptor (en3), Ethernet, en3
Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: TOSHIBA MK7559GSXF, 750.16 GB
Serial ATA Device: MAT****ADVD-R   UJ-898
USB Device: FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in), apple_vendor_id, 0x8509, 0xfa200000 / 3
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2513, 0xfa100000 / 2
USB Device: FreeAgent GoFlex, 0x0bc2  (Seagate LLC), 0x5021, 0xfa130000 / 6
USB Device: BRCM2070 Hub, 0x0a5c  (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0xfa110000 / 5
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, apple_vendor_id, 0x821a, 0xfa113000 / 8
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, apple_vendor_id, 0x0245, 0xfa120000 / 4
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2513, 0xfd100000 / 2
USB Device: USB Receiver, 0x046d  (Logitech Inc.), 0xc52f, 0xfd120000 / 4
USB Device: IR Receiver, apple_vendor_id, 0x8242, 0xfd110000 / 3
```
Thanks,
Synt4x


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

Updated flash, repaired permissions, then cleaned out cache and reset safari twice...logged out and back in again Also uninstall if any third party preference panel called "Application Enhancer" installed on your system.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I doubt the issue is related to the cache, or filesystem permissions (from looking at log).

Can you post the link to the instructions you used to remove Safari? SOunds like they were wrong and probably didn't included removing the receipt.

You can download Pacifist and extract the latest Safari from the 10.7.4 update package.


----------

